# Health Insurance for kids-do they need hospital cover?



## monkey14 (30 Jul 2009)

Hi, 
Like lots of people I can no longer afford my HI and have to reduce my cover. I'm looking at basic hospital plans for myself and hubby (both healthy, early 30's), but I'm not sure what to do about the kids (ages 1 and 3).
I want day-to-day cover for them, as they do end up at GP a fair bit, but I'm wondering whether I need hospital cover aswell? I know that some private paediatric services are being developed, but in the main, aren't children's hospital services all public? Am I missing something obvious? I do not in any way want to scrimp on my children's health, but is it crazy just to get a stand alone day-to-day policy for them?
Any thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## huskerdu (30 Jul 2009)

I sympathise. Its a hard decision to make. You may never need it, but you feel that
you should in case.

The reason for getting health insurance for your children is to avoid ending up on a waiting list for a non-emergency but vital operation like grommets for their ears. 

I dont know what waiting lists are like for such things at the moment, maybe you should talk to your GP and get more information to help you decide.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (30 Jul 2009)

I don't have any children so I can't give you any advice based on experience or what not, but this issue has come up on the forum from time to time. Here are the other threads if it helps any:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=100366

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=90907

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=25636

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=21221http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=100366&highlight=children+kids


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Jul 2009)

Recently we found we got the kids faster treatment going public instead of private. Sometimes it depends on the treatment.


----------



## monkey14 (4 Aug 2009)

thanks for your replies, they've been very helpful. we're going to get some basic hospital cover for us all.
I had looked for previous posts on this subject, but obviously not hard enough, so sorry about that.
regards.


----------



## ztmaercs (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: H*

I had a problem with the bath cosmetics, that i bought from a hypermarket. I`m from Andorra, and my daughter Maria had an alergy inducted by a bath product. I went from town to town, and no one couldn`t help my little angel  . I was lucky when a dr from Barcelona, Antonio Famagusta discover that the alergy is inducted by a parasite from a cosmetic company. I sue them .. but i-m to small for that mafia. Also Dr Famagusta helped me with Natural Bath Products
Now I'm scared about any food, any cosmetics what should i do ?


----------



## eimsRV (6 Aug 2009)

Hi monkey,

I'm in a similar position. My daughter is 6 months and was covered up to now on my policy with VHI (up to renewal date which is August). My main reasons for continuing with her policy are as follows:


God forbid she was to get seriously ill, then she would have issues getting HI in the future due to a pre existing condition. I feel having a continuous policy means she will be covered for all conditions.
When we were on holidays in Spain in June she had a very bad cough, called HI they immediately organised apt for me and sent on guarantee of payment to the clinic. Even though I had seperate travel insurance, my HI just made it so easy for us, and even though we probably wont get to go on many holidays over the next few yrs it is a huge relief to know that they will assist this way.
However, I would like to add that my daughter spent 4 weeks in ICU when she was born and although she was a private patient she got exactly the same care as everyother baby in the hospital, but we ... well HI ... got billed 14k for it! 

I think you are right to get a basic hospital package and then the options to help with GP bills, etc.

Best of luck!
Eims


----------

